# dust stuff



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Facebook*

I know a lot of people are on facebook, I have been on there since before a lot of people I know had even heard of it. There are things I really like about it and things I don't. Just like here on lumberjocks. While lumberjocks is a place to share finished projects and how to blogs, and tool reviews; Facebook is a more moment to moment type of environment.

I post my finished projects and some blogs about how I do things, but it struck me that some of you may like to know a little more. I have a group and a page on facebook for my woodworking projects. On the group I usually give a heads up on what I have going on that day, and usually a picture or two. On the page I post finished products for anyone who may be interested in them. I keep the page for just finished projects because it makes it easy to send a possible client there to view my work without the day to day ramblings and rants.

So below are the links to both my group and my page. I invite any who what to see a little more into my world to come on over and join. It seems to me that this site is and SHOULD be about woodworking, and on facebook we will have a chance to get to know each other as people and not just chisel pushers.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/213408222025323/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/JHG-Wood-Works/217104861642905

This is also where I sell most of my boxes. Friends show there friends and emails pop up saying can you build this or that. It works for me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Facebook*
> 
> I know a lot of people are on facebook, I have been on there since before a lot of people I know had even heard of it. There are things I really like about it and things I don't. Just like here on lumberjocks. While lumberjocks is a place to share finished projects and how to blogs, and tool reviews; Facebook is a more moment to moment type of environment.
> 
> ...


Glad it works for you Joey ,I already spend to much time here so I don't go on facebook.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Facebook*
> 
> I know a lot of people are on facebook, I have been on there since before a lot of people I know had even heard of it. There are things I really like about it and things I don't. Just like here on lumberjocks. While lumberjocks is a place to share finished projects and how to blogs, and tool reviews; Facebook is a more moment to moment type of environment.
> 
> ...


Like you, I do both Joey. Besides my woodworking buddies, I also see more of what family and friends are up to. It keeps me in touch better than having to pick up the phone every day and call everyone would. Like anything here on the internet, I limit my time as I see fit. I would love to join your page and invite you to join my own, too. 

It is nice to have several choices as to which way to communicate and share with our friends all over the world.

Sheila


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Facebook*
> 
> I know a lot of people are on facebook, I have been on there since before a lot of people I know had even heard of it. There are things I really like about it and things I don't. Just like here on lumberjocks. While lumberjocks is a place to share finished projects and how to blogs, and tool reviews; Facebook is a more moment to moment type of environment.
> 
> ...


Facebook? I have a hard enough time just navigating LJ! I think all this computering is for the young.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*vises*

I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.

Since I began this bookcase job, I have been to busy to get to the coffee shop and talk with my friend. A couple of days ago I receive a email saying that he left me a package at the coffee shop and the next time I was out and about to swing by and ask the owner for it.

I was able to stop by for a moment and pick it up yesterday. The package contained a small (4" Maybe) metal vise. It has a small anvil on one side that would be great to bend copper or something similar for a box. It also contained a brand new Vunder Vise.

Now I have never heard of these vises before, nor have I used anything quite like it. Since the only vise I have in my shop is a F clamp I figure it will see a lot of use. The vise it's self looks sturdy and well made and engineered. Once I get it set up and try it out I will get some pics of it up and maybe a review. I hope to get it set up next week after I install the bookcases this weekend. I did take a quick pic of the manual.









Has anyone of you guys seen or used or even have one of these. If so how well do they work?

Thanks 
Joey


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


It's new to me, Joey, but it looks like it could be quite useful to have around the shop.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


I think I remember seeing a vise like the one pictured. I think that it was made out of Aluminum. So it would be a holding vise and not a pounding vise in my estimation.

Great gift.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


Hey Joey, I have that exact same vise a friend and new LJ-Koog-gave me several months ago. It is great and has many configurations that you can set it up as. Work/play with it a while and it will become a very useful tool for you. Mine is aluminum as noted above. Thats a great gift that guy gave you.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


It is aluminum. It seems like it will be very useful once I figure out how to set it up. LOL. I also received a small steel vise. I will get pictures of both in a little while and post them. It was generous and unexpected gift. Random acts of kindness from others is truly a blessing.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...












This is Vunder Vise out of the box. It seems very portable and sturdy. I think this will be a welcome addition to my shop. I can already think of a couple of hundred times I could have used it with out trying very hard.










This is the little vise. I didn't realize it was an old craftsman until I took this picture. It's heavy for it's size. I have had a few idea's about adding some metal work to my boxes for a while now. Watching to much American Chopper and Son's of Guns or what ever the names of those shows are. I am not a big TV watcher, so except for an occasional horror movie and The Walking Dead, I try to watch things that will give me design ideas on the rare occasions that I get the remote.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


This was a generous gift from your kind hearted coffee friend. I'm sure he is just glad that someone will get some good use out of it.

I think I remember seeing the Vunder vise advertised when I lived in the States. That would have been latest 1975 or maybe before 1971 before I moved to Norway the first time. It looks like it would be handy for light work. The Craftsman vise also looks like a good quality for metal working.

I just bought a middle sized metal working vise this last November when I had to make some turning tools. Up to that point I had a little dinky one that I've been struggling with for many years. I'm so happy with the new vise that I could kick myself for not having investing in one many years ago.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


I have been wanting a good vise for a while, I just had two problems. One my "bench" isn't stable enough for a normal vice and second would be the cost. This one has never been used but based on the look of the aluminum it could have easily come from the maker in 1970. I need to research the best thing to lubricate the aluminum. I know the old craftsman will do just fine with a little WD-40 and a little grease. I don't know about the aluminum. I was thinking maybe just a little of my Johnson's paste wax would do the trick. Since I will be using it for wood, I would prefer not to have any grease or oil on it.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


Hi Joey,
I have the same exact vice, I inherited it from my father. He got it back it the 70's. He paid a lot for it. I use mine quite often. A great gift from your friend. These are not cheap either, enjoy it but keep the sharp tools away from the soft aluminum. My Dad drummed that into my head! Overall a great vise. Mine is called Zyliss but they are made by the same company I think. I'll add a photo of mine latter.
Mark~


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


That's cool Mark, Knowing that it's been around so long and used and lasted is really cool. do you need to wax it or anything?


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


I never have, but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to once in awhile. It's a very versatile vice, I love mine. Once you start using it you'll wonder how you got along with out it. Have a great day Joey.
Mark~


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


Great score Joey. Now what are you going to do to get even? I'm never the recipient of those random acts of kindness. I knew you were a nice guy! LOL


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to figure that out Andy, I am not sure what I can make for a blacksmith out of wood. It seems that most anything I make would get burned up. LOL. I know that he is married. Maybe his wife would like a box. He also reads a lot. I've been thinking about making a batch of those wooden book marks you see on here from time to time. To tell the truth, I have know idea what to do for him. I am sure I will come up with something.

I could always just pay it forward, and make something for someone else that is need of a little kindness. As I said, I will come up with something.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


Blacksmith as in ironworker or horseshoer? Horseshoers love fancy hoof knife handles. I knew you were thinking of payback cause you're a good guy. I just wanted to harrass you!


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


Hi Joey,
I too had the same one, a Zyliss , Great little vice . Got it for a short time from my father in law. Seemed he was retiring out in Colorado and because he was retiring from all his honey Do projects into what she said was a perfectly complete house he gifted all his old tools to his kids. Then after a few months he found his sweetie wanted a complete remodel of the new house and he requested most of his favorite tools returned, thus my Zyliss went to Colorado. Slick move worked out for Dad as he bought all new power tools. Loved the vice as long as I had it. I think they were originally made in Germany. You can clamp things in all sorts of weird positions . How about a hanging sign for his blacksmithing shop? Don


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


Cool!

I like the practical position in which it mounts!


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


Check out the video here for ideas how it could be used

scroll down to see video don't click demo first.

http://www.homeshow.co.nz/


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


I have that vice and it has a lot of flexability but I do not have the book for it Andy


----------



## Thundercloud (Jan 6, 2013)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


*Hi all,
I'm new to Lumber Jocks and it's due to a Google search I was doing for the Vundervise.

I'm retired and have had a off and on interest in woodworking for years. I'd bought this Vundervise years ago during one of those times my interest had peaked. I put it up on a shelf in a storage shed fully intending to put it together. Then things changed. There was illness in my wife's family we got busy and I forgot about it.

A couple of weeks ago I found it when I was making a place in my garage to finally set up a workshop. I'm much older and disabled now. I work far slower but I was quite happy to find my old vise that I think I paid between 30 to 50 dollars for.

The only thing I don't like about my V.V. is the fact that mice had gotten in the box and ate part of my instructions. The little buggers messed up though. I'm sure they had intended to eat the most useful parts of those instructions. but they missed them. That's probably because I've always had a cat around that thought eating dry cat food all the time was boring and it was nice to supplement the diet with a fresh mouse once in awhile.

If i find a new and different use for my vise I'll post pics here. I am still a novice so I think I'll probably just hang around here and see what you folks have to say about yours.

I did get mine set up and I am using it to make Hiking Staffs. Perhaps i should say attempting to make them. I have a Pecan tree in the yard that I occasionally have to trim limbs off of. I'd been putting the better limbs in the garage to dry for a year or so. I've stripped the bark off and have been using a spokeshave to smooth it out with. Pecan is a good hard wood but it's not a good choice for a beginner.

My spokeshave is an antique one, It has two shavers. One flat and one concave which seems to work best with those hiking staffs. I hope someday to become a good contributer to this forum.*


----------



## Dex378 (Jan 31, 2016)

JoeyG said:


> *vises*
> 
> I have a little mom and pop's coffee house about a mile from my house that I frequent fairly often. I try to make it once a week to sit down, enjoy a cup of coffee and read a book for a while. I meet a gentleman who is retired and and now does blacksmith work in his spare time. A while back he said he had a couple of vises he wasn't using and offered them to me. I told him I would love to take a look at them but my shop budget was tight so it would be a while.
> 
> ...


I just saw one of these for sale on Craigslist in Providence, RI. NOS in the box for $40 Obo. I might take a look at it. looks like it might be a nice little addition to my bench


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*bookcases are almost done*

So I have been telling you guys about these mysterious bookcases I have been working on. Well they are almost done. Yesterday I was able to set the base cabs, countertop and the upper unit's. Today all I have to do is tie the new trim in with the old. With no major issues I should have a finished project to post tomorrow or Tues.

After this gets done, I have several projects that I started blogs on and haven't finished yet. Over the past couple of months the ideas that I had back then have evolved or changed completely. Over the next week I plan to go back and finish up these blogs either with completed projects or a scraped project depending on how I feel about them.

Thanks for being patient and waiting for me to get these bookcases done. Hopefully the pictures will make it worth the wait.

I am off to run crown. I hope you all have a safe and productive day.

Joey


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *bookcases are almost done*
> 
> So I have been telling you guys about these mysterious bookcases I have been working on. Well they are almost done. Yesterday I was able to set the base cabs, countertop and the upper unit's. Today all I have to do is tie the new trim in with the old. With no major issues I should have a finished project to post tomorrow or Tues.
> 
> ...


You are one busy guy!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *bookcases are almost done*
> 
> So I have been telling you guys about these mysterious bookcases I have been working on. Well they are almost done. Yesterday I was able to set the base cabs, countertop and the upper unit's. Today all I have to do is tie the new trim in with the old. With no major issues I should have a finished project to post tomorrow or Tues.
> 
> ...


Hi Joey, I can't wait to see the bookcases. You sound like you have the same problem as me, many projects being done at once  ideas changing, design changes et, etc… My biggest problem is I am very impatient, which is why I have so many projects going at once, when something has to setup I can go back to another one. Unfortunately I am a little like a child or dog as well, if something shiny catches my eye, I go off on that and it takes a while to remember to get back to it. My wife says I am so focused at work that if I was the same at home she would have to have me committed ;D
Keep up the blogs I love reading them and following your progress. Well gotta go a red ball just rolled by, I must follow it he, he, he….


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Shop cleaning*

Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.

I am just rambling trying to talk myself into getting the shop clean. I guess that is enough procrastination for now. If I am willing and able to get it clean and organized, I will be sure to update my shop photos.

I hope everyone is having a more productive day than I am.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


My shop is a disaster but swamped right now. It will get a major overhaul probably late May or early June. Enjoy your day.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...




Sorta' like a trip to the restroom. That project's not done till the paperwork's done.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


Hey Joey,
Cleaning up is never fun. It sure looks good when your done though. My problem is the dust, but if I know where everything is, then it's organized. I'm in the middle of making some boxes for consignment at a local shop ( 9 of them ) I'll post them when I'm done. Have a good day & good luck re-organizing and cleaning up.
Mark~


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, I use that one too. If I know where it is the it's were it's supposed to be. The only problem is that everything is packed up in tool bags from the install. So while I may know where everything is, I cannot use it easily. Oh well, you can't win them all. I think I will just clean and organize tomorrow. LOL

congrats on the consignments. I have some to work on for that same reason myself. I've been putting it off so that I could finish the bookcases. I did take the time to make the two cross boxes, but I need to rotate those out.

Any who, have a great evening.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


My shop is pretty cramped with all the large machines in there. Everything except one bandsaw is mounted on wheels to make it easier to sweep and vacuum, but it is still a pain to clean and very easy to mess up. Larger shops are a lot easier to keep clean and in order. I do get lazy about keeping my shop in top form.


----------



## AAWW2005 (Apr 28, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


Joey, I have a vaccum system attached to all of my dust making equipment, it makes it easier. FOR EVREYONE who uses a shop-vac, go to Sears and get the Crafstman Power Adapter, $20, it turns your shop-vac on when you turn on your equipment! It is the greatest thing! My shop is in my basement, a sectioned off area of 10'W x 17'L x 7'H and it has to stay clean so I don't track dust through the house.

Happy Building!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


Joey, I would drive you crazy. I'm one of those who has to clean up after every step. It really does work for me though as I can clean up while waiting for glue to dry or when I need a 'thinking' time. It's not for everyone but it works for the OCD personality!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


I can do that sometimes Andy, but usually when I have panels or boxes glued up then I am working on stiles and rails or lids. There is always something more important to do. Then at some point I usually find myself taking more time looking for things and decide to clean up. I usually try to sweep every couple of days as needed, but with these bookcases the one time I tried to move them around to clean I dinged one and had to fix it. After that I decided the best time to clean would be when they were out of my shop.

If anyone is interested I did not clean my shop today. I took the entire day for myself and did nothing but take a walk and watch movies. My kids are on spring break with their grandparents and I figured I had better take advantage of the empty house. It was wonderful. Tomorrow, I will clean tomorrow.
LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Shop cleaning*
> 
> Well I have finished the bookcases and as you all could see from my shop pics, it is dire need of some cleaning. In order to do that I need to pull everything out into the driveway and then clean away. I am sure once I get started but I am not looking forward to getting all dirty and dusty. Do others have this problem? I love it when my shop is clean and organized but I hate getting it that way. The good thing is that it looks like I will only have small projects for a little while so I should be able to keep it clean. I hope. LOL I think mainly I am just tired. Not physically tired neither the build nor the install on the bookcases was really difficult, it was just a little stressful. Now without that drive to meet my deadline my drive went bye-bye. I think I will just relax the rest of the morning and maybe head out and do a little this afternoon, kind of figure out where I want to put everything back. I know from building the bookcases I need to redo the layout of some of my tools so that the shop work flows better. I spent to much time moving the big tools around to use them.
> 
> ...


It's inevitable that shops are gonna get messed up, dusty, with an array o tools spread all over the place while doin a project. I do what I can to keep things a lil clean while workin on a project with dust collection, etc. After a build, and before I finish, (since I don't have a dedicated finish area), I'll do a lil better thorough cleaning. Then, after the finish process is done, it's easy to get started with a new project right away


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*shop clean up*

I actually got into the shop to do some cleaning this morning. It is going well, but it's is getting more involved as I go. I have already painted one wall and that was definatly not on the clean up list. LOL. I've hated those white walls since we moved into our home and I claimed the garage.

I want to invite anyone who is interested in seeing this transformation of my shop to come over and join me at 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/213408222025323/

I don't really want to do an in depth blog about it. It would just take to long. So I figured I could just post pics on facebook with a little commentary if I wanted to add it. Thanks for the idea Sheila.

I hope some of you will join me.

Joey


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*thinking aloud *

I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.

As the title say, I am just thinking aloud. Hoping that may shake the cobwebs out and let a project take form.

Anyway, thanks for letting me ramble. I know that what ever I come up with will make it onto here at some point.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


I call it stretching exercises Joey. Maybe you need just need a challenge, something requiring some skills you don't have yet or which need refining. For example how about trying out some veneered boxes if you haven't done that before?


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


That's not a bad idea. I wouldn't even know where to start, but I have lots of thin "veneer" left over from resawing boards, I've have wanted to do something with. Let the research begin. I have a general idea of what to do from here, but I think it is an art form that deserves more than just a casual idea before I begin. Thanks for the great idea Mike.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


or take one of your regular boxes and put inlays in top or side. Wood inlays are fun. I've done epoxy inlays of all shapes and colors. The whole epoxy thing is a learning curve but very creative.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


I like doing inlays Phil, both epoxy and wood. I did a really nice one of the Philadelphia Fliers many projects ago. I have some planned for real soon, I just want to do something new. I have some Bubinga I just pulled off the shelf I am going to see what I come up with. I think for today I will just build a box and then see where it goes.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


of course. I forgot those beautiful boxes with inlay. Went back and looked. and of course you have done them.

I know about bored with boxes. I'm getting bored with end grain cutting boards. Maybe we should switch.

What is bubinga?


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to do some end grain boards but have held off since I don't have a drum sander. I really need to pick one up. It would make a lot of things a lot easier, but I have other tools I need first and they are not cheap.

I got this from the Cook Wood website.

African Rosewood, or Bubinga, is a beautiful hardwood from Africa's West Coast. Though not a true Rosewood, it is denser than several Rosewoods.

I used some Bolivian Rosewood also know as Santos Rosewood a little while back and fell in love. My lumberyard doesn't have any at the moment so I am trying different kinds of rosewoods. Both real rosewoods and woods that are called Rosewoods because of there character similarities to true rosewoods. So far the only one I don't like is Bocote. While Bocote is not a true rosewood, I have seen it called Mexican Rosewood so I gave it a try. It turned out beautiful, but was very hard and smelly to work.

Well Phil I am just rambling now so I will end this. Stay tuned for these up coming boxes. I am going to try very hard to make them my best yet and something very special. I guess we will see once I have them done.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling Joey. I am always wanting to try something new and challenging. I've got 3 new style boxes in the works now. New techniques always keep me motivated. I am envious of all the cool woods you have been using. Maybe I'll get kucky with my next pallet and find something remarkable!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see them Andy. I just kinda feel stuck in a rut. That might just be left over from the bookcases. I built cabinets for so long it gets boring fast. While they were a lot of fun, it left me with that burnt feeling. I don't know that these next couple of boxes will be a big shift in what I do, I am just going to try and do it better.

I like working with a variety of woods. Every time I go to the lumberyard I try to pick something I have never used before. Doing cabinets I used maple, walnut, cherry, alder, and poplar until I was sick of them. I still have a love for them, I just like using new stuff. Even the same old boxes are exciting with a new wood.

As for the pallets. I wish I knew where to find some around my area. I am sure they are out there, I just don't know where to look. I have seen some really pretty boards come off pallets. I wish I could get some in my shop.

I hope you have a great weekend. Are you making dust or relaxing?

I got lawn care duty so I don't know that I will get in the shop before Monday.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


Relaxing??? Never!!! I got lawn care duty too but for 12 acres but not to worry, Dixie Chopper ("Worlds Fastest Lawnmower") will knock that out while glue or finish is drying. Weedeating 1/4 mile of driveway and a mile of fence is the time consuming part. Then weedeat around the ponds and creeks. This is a labor of love for me and only lasts about seven months so I'm good.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


Wow, now I feel like a pansy. I have 1/2 of an acre. But for me it's not so much a labor of love as something that must be done. I just remind myself it's safer and healthier for my kids if I mow it. I have been trying to talk my wife into letting me pave the yard and paint it green. So far she isn't buying it. I figure if I am persistent either she will let me pave it or my kids will get big enough to mow it. I guess I could always plant a bamboo forest in my yard. She might go for that.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


Hay Joey, I think you should simply take off. Go do something else. A hobby is just that. Getting burnt out on a hobby says something abut type A personality. I sometimes find it hard to do nothing. Just hang out. I am that way about golf. If I don't get to play I feel like something is wrong.

Just my psyco training coming out.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *thinking aloud *
> 
> I have my shop back together after a major clean up and reorganization. It works a lot better. I still have things to do for the shop but it's workable. I have been able to finish up a few boxes that have been sitting around for months while I built some bookcases and worked on the shop. I have a few more boxes close to being done and I have one box commissioned that I am waiting for the lumber to arrive. I feel good with what I have done so far this year. Now I am feeling a bit bored. I need to branch out and try something new. Most likely it will be a box of some sort, but I feel like it is time to raise the bar. I am comfortable with my processes and results. Now it's time to venture out of my comfort zone and see what I can do. I haven't added drawers or dividers to any of my boxes so far so that may be something to try. I just don't know. I feel the creative energies gathering, I just have no idea where they are going to go.
> 
> ...


I just took a long weekend with my wife and kids in DC. I found lots of inspiration while there, It's just trying to work it into my work. And this is a bit more that just a hobby for me. I would also like to build it into a company. Either with cabinets which of coarse bring in a lot money or with the boxes. It's like writers block. It doesn't go away unless you work through it. I started a couple of projects yesterday that have reignited my desire to be in the shop. Besides if I'm not working in the shop then I wouldn't have an excuse not to work in the yard. LOL


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*New Boxes*

If you read the blog earlier I wasn't sure what I wanted to build next. I decided to work on two boxes.
One will be from Bubinga and one from Wamara (Guyana Rosewood). It's the first time I have worked with both woods. The Bubinga is a pleasure so far, while the Wamara is extremely dense and hard. I think it will be worth replacing all my blades because of how pretty it is going to be.

I am not so much doing something new as trying to do everything better. That should be a challenge in itself.

Anyway, I am sure that is enough rambling to bore you all.

Until next time

Joey


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *New Boxes*
> 
> If you read the blog earlier I wasn't sure what I wanted to build next. I decided to work on two boxes.
> One will be from Bubinga and one from Wamara (Guyana Rosewood). It's the first time I have worked with both woods. The Bubinga is a pleasure so far, while the Wamara is extremely dense and hard. I think it will be worth replacing all my blades because of how pretty it is going to be.
> ...


I will be interested in seeing these when you finish them….especially the rosewood one. Your boxes are always very well done.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *New Boxes*
> 
> If you read the blog earlier I wasn't sure what I wanted to build next. I decided to work on two boxes.
> One will be from Bubinga and one from Wamara (Guyana Rosewood). It's the first time I have worked with both woods. The Bubinga is a pleasure so far, while the Wamara is extremely dense and hard. I think it will be worth replacing all my blades because of how pretty it is going to be.
> ...


Thanks J, just looking to do something a little different. I've had the wood for these boxes just not the time. Now I have the time. I still have a cabinet to build for my router table and a stand for my new work bench, but I got burned out on cabinets with the bookcases. By the time I finish these boxes I should be ready to finish the stuff for the shop. It's good to change it up a bit.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*check this one out*

As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.

This time it is simply because I am so excited about it. This is my largest box to date. There is ruler in the picture to show scale. It is sized using the golden rectangle. The box is Bubinga, the lid is curly maple with a bubinga medallion with a birdseye maple medallion.

Thanks for taking a look. I like this size box. I think real soon I will join the tea box party. This one is just a little shallow. I didn't think about tea bags until after it was together. I drink all of my tea from loose leaf teas so it's not something I normally have around the house. When I thought about it I had to dig around for some old peppermint tea from last winter when my wife was sick and we were out of our normal tea.

Enough about tea. I hope you enjoy this sneak peak. Any comments are welcome as always.










Joey


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


Wonderful box.
Love all the details.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful, Joey! It really looks great. I love the contrast of the wood you used. 

Sheila


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


Very nice box, it looks a little oriental, has a Japanese screen sort of look to it. Great work.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


Hi Joey, nice looking box you have there. I can't wait to see it finished. Have a good day!
Mark~


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


Nice box !


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I am excited to see it finished as well. With a little work it should be ready for the spray booth late tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...












I final got my burl in. This is going to make a pretty box…... Eventually


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


A beautiful box Joey. That burl you have is very interesting. Have fun with it. Look forward to seeing what ya come up with


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


I sliced it up, now to wait for it to dry. I've read about doing this, but never tried it before myself. Let's hope I didn't just waist a bunch of money


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


I'm liking this one Joey! I enjoy making some larger boxes and Arlin's Loving Hands Memory Boxes has gotten all of my big ones. Its a good cause that's close to my heart. Aren't you supposed to do something with those burl slabs to keep them from cracking as they dry?(coat with something?) Check that out before it's too late.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


Very nice box. Book matching is a great way to get a lot of beautiful patterns out of a block of wood. I can't wait to see that burl box!!!!!!......................Jim


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


very nice box joey, it has that arts and crafts style to it which i really like and i will add to my favorits


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy, The burl is tough to keep from checking. I spent a couple of hours researching and I read about everything from letting it sit for about 800 years to putting dawn dishwashing liquid on it. I figured I had as much chance putting cardboard spacers between the pieces and loosely wrapping with plastic wrap. I then put a 5 gal bucket of drywall mud and a couple bags of quickcrete on it to weight it down. I have allowed myself a little grace with the design I have planed. Unless it just turns into toothpicks I should be okay, I hope. Figures crossed and I will keep you posted as the weeks go by. I don't have to have this commission done until Christmas, so I have a little time.

@Jim, Thanks. I agree with the book matching. I haven't used it much, I usually work my way around it and I am not sure it will get used in that manner on this one, but I would like to book match the lid in some manner if nothing else. Stayed tuned, this burl box is one of those long term things. I am guessing anywhere between next month until December before it is finished. It's really up to the burl.

Well guys, tomorrow I should get the Bubinga Box into the booth. I am not sure it will be finished and photographed tomorrow, but I should have it posted by the weekend. That will be another hard one to see go, but with all the chatter, I don't think I will own it for long.

Have a great night everyone,
Joey


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


andy, after resawing or buying veneer i use glycerin to keep it stable or flatten out. my formula is 7 fleet supositories with 12 onces of water and microwave for 1.5 minutes then stir and brush it on. it makes the wood bendable and wont crack, without doing it most curly or or burly wood is fragile like a patato chip and the glycerine takes care of that. it also works great on rattle snake hides. i used to use prestone antifreeze on snake skins as well but prestone on wood may turn green lol. you can buy veneer softeners but why spend big bucks when you can get it at any drugstore.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


How long after slicing do you normally do that? Is it something I could do in the next day or two? It sounds better than putting dish water on it.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


you do it right after slicing and brush it on heavy then put the slices between some mellamine sheet stock and add some weight and just leave it till your ready to work with it. it will not affect glue or finish and its been done that way for over a hundred years as far as i know. when i do some bookmatching on the bandsaw i will put all the pieces on one sheet of melimine laid out not stacked brush it on then start staking sheets on it. they come out flat as a pancake and are like rubber when bending. and when steaming i soak the wood in glycerine and water before putting it in my steam tube , just some pvc pipe with a hole in it and a funel upside down over a can of boiling water, i then stuff rags in each end of the pipe and when i take it out i can bend wood like rope.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *check this one out*
> 
> As I sit here and wait for my walnut burl to arrive from UPS. ( My first internet order of lumber, I am a bit nervous.) I thought I would share a quick picture of my new box. I normally don't share my projects when they are incomplete unless I am doing a blog or need a little advice on how to finish up a design.
> 
> ...


they didnt have melamine a hundred years ago lol but im sure they used glass or wax paper on a flat surface to press


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*The Next Step*

I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.

I did really well at the art show on Saturday. I sold 4 boxes total and have another 6 commissioned to be built. While that may not sound like a lot, I was really pleased. I spent $10 on the table, so I packed up the rest of my boxes with a few bucks in my pocket. I made a few mistakes, like taking boxes that belonged to my kids. They wanted to show them off and I thought maybe seeing a larger variety would help with custom orders. What I think it actually did was distract my customers from the ones I did have for sale. I will not be doing that again. Sorry kids. I hope they understand.
It seems I had my prices about right. No one tried to talk me down. I wouldn't have dropped my prices anyway, but I felt that was a good thing. I don't feel that they were to low either since I now have the money to buy some new jointer knives and a few boards.

Another thing I did right was to drink a lot of coffee and do a lot of talking. The talking led to a meeting tonight with some folks who are building a new home just a few miles from my house. I will be spending the next couple of hours designing a furniture style vanity made of Wenge. While the contractor's cabinet man is responsible for most of the cabinets in the home, there will be many opportunities for things like window seats and other things they did not think about while designing the house along with random pieces of furniture and extra built in's and possibly a custom mantle.

So in summery, a small coffee shop art festival turned in to a great day for boxes and a brighter future for my small shop in general. I went into the show with the attitude that I did not mind taking every box back home with me as long as I got my name out there a little and made a few contacts. Well I was able to accomplish that and much more.

I think the $10 I spent on the registration and table space fee was possible the best money I have spent on my shop all year.

I guess that's about all for this entry. I know a lot of you may have been wondering how I did and since I will be laying tile in my basement over the next week or two, I don't know how long before I post another project and I just wanted to let you all know how I did. Your support and encouragement helped me make it through a couple of hard weeks there that I really didn't want to work in the shop. Every time I felt like that I would post a box or two and after your comments I was ready to make some saw dust.

Thanks to everyone who view, commented, or PMed me about a box. You guys got me through and I am grateful.

Joey

Here is a picture of my lay out at the show


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Patience & exposure is everything. You have very quality products. Being willing to talk is huge. Being comfortable talking to customers always sells. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


well from what i see in the picture there, there is one cute little girl who i think made the sales…lol…while dad was off drinking coffee…yep, that's what i think happened…lol…....and now most of you might think wow, hes gonna work in the basement doing tile instead of wood work, well guys i know the real story here…hes been bribed…..yes…for every room he remodels, he gets a new tool…and i thought wow what a genius…so i started remodeling my whole house tonight, and even though i only have 5 rooms…well i think i can get a pretty good start on my next shop addition..some guys have all the luck…and Joseph here aint no dummy, he knows how to make the deals …, but he sure does do well at making his boxes and other wood work, hes really good…good luck Joseph…if i don't see a post within two weeks, ill send down some divers to bring you out of the basement.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Grizz, your giving away all my secrets…. Well since I have inspired you to begin the remodel let me pass on what I have learned. Women are very smart. Make sure you get your tools before you begin the project else there will not be money left for them. Also make sure what ever tool you choose for the trade is not something you need to complete the job. That way you get those extra tools to finish the job. LOL.

My wife enjoyed the banter on facebook. I thought it was great fun and I am very happy to get to know you on a more personal level than just projects.

And I may need those drivers. A week laying tiles and my knees are liable to leave me laying on the floor unable to make it back up stairs. LOL

Have a great evening

Thanks Monte,

Joey


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Joey…I am glad to hear you did well at the show. Your hard work and skills paid off. I really enjoy doing shows and agree that you need to talk a lot and build relationships with future clients. Hope you gave out many business cards cause they will pay off.
Laying tile in a basement will seem like it goes on forever because you will be thinking about making boxes.
I just spent a couple of weeks building a new storage shed and felt so guilty that I was not boxmaking.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg, The show was a lot of fun. I did give out a lot of cards. I am looking forward to the next one. I am not yet prepared for a large show, but for now these small ones are fun and I don't take a big loss if I don't sell. I know you do Art Festivals also and try to pick up any advice you and many others here share. I think at the moment my biggest problem is making enough inventory to take to the shows.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


That's a great display of some of the finest boxes ever. I'm exited to put some walnut to good use and a few boxes are first on the list. I just saw a vid on how to turn the bandsaw table to adjust the drift once and for all. That way I can put that 6" riser block to good use. The bandsaw has been frustrating for me so far but it needs to get working to start resawing this walnut. Thanks for showing all your fine work. Scott.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Joey,

I am glad you did well at the show. The nicest part is that you get feedback from customers and future customers. It sounds like you had fun. Your boxes are really great and should sell well…you deserve that.

I quit taking commissions to build boxes…too easy to have disappointments. Better to make what you like, and if they like it - they buy it…if they don't buy it - someone else will.

May I suggest that you make a demo box that has the various stages of spline inserts. On one corner…just box, next corner…just slots (with string attached spline), next corner…splines glued in, forth corner…finished corner with trimmed splines. It helps non-woodworkers to understand the process and saves a lot of hand motions. Mine has the bottom board cut away in a corner to explain that too.

You might also build a demo box that shows the process of some of your carving techniques. I find that knowing the process you went through to build the box helps customers understand the price you are asking.

Wear your knee pads…and while you are down there doing tile consider that you could have enjoyed making a couple of boxes, sold them, and paid someone else to do the tile work.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Joey,

I am so happy for you! That is awesome! Keep up the great work! You are an incredible artist and an inspiration, especially with those carved boxes.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


@Scott, Thanks, I wish you luck with your walnut. I use my table saw to resaw boards, but that only allows be to cut boards that are at max 6 inches.

@Nate, Thank you. I just try to make each box a little better than the one before. If I can help inspire others by doing that then I am honored.

@Alan, I have considered stopping commissions, but they make up a large part of my sales. I like the challenge of trying to make a box match a person, but if I do begin to do more shows, the commissions will possibly have to end. It will be a tough call when the time comes.

Your idea on the sample boxes is a great one. I will have to make some mock ups once I get back in the shop. It will definatly make it easier to explain. As for paying someone else to do my tile, well that just feels wrong. That would be like admitting that I am old, and I am just not ready for that. LOL.

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a gr8 day Joey. With your box talents, you should be just fine.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Joey, it is sure great to hear someone being positive about their experiences! Best of Luck…

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger, It has been a great week for the shop. It seems I will have a very busy summer.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck, I try every day to be positive. I figure bad things are going to happen no matter what but I can choose how I let them affect me. This just happened to work out really well, but had it not, I still would have viewed it as a success because everyone who came to the show has seen my work and will hopefully think about it in the future.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


Way to go Joey! I knew you would have sales. You worried me there when I thought you sold all your kid's boxes. That sounds like something I would do. Now you can add salesman to your skill list (unless Grizz was right and your daughter really did the selling while you drank coffee). Congrats and let me know if you run short of boxes. I have plenty!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Next Step*
> 
> I thought I would give you guys an update on how things are going.
> 
> ...


She did talk to a lot of people, but I think the boxes sold themselves. I gave a brief description of what and where each wood came from and how I shaped them. I am no salesman, so I have to build the boxes well enough that they speak for themselves.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Possible contest?*

I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.

I don't know just something for us to think about. If you have any idea's post them here or message me. I am rather busy and the moment so this will be maybe an end of summer/ early fall contest.

Let me know what ya think.

Joey

@ Robert and Dennis.

Thanks for the inspiration as always. I also want to thank you for sharing your contest with us. I hope that it will inspire others to do the same. I would like to be involved in something similar.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


Let's not start any hard feelings here. This blog is for ideas on a box building contest. I am sure you can message him with this sort of thing. There is a time and place for everything and this place is for a possible contest.

I would welcome you to the contest if we are able to come up with any ideas.


----------



## landwoodworks (Jan 14, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support JoeyG Robert and I had fun doing this and I know we both would get involved with this. Everyone have their own idea on how to build a box and so I am sure we would see allot of different boxes. Although not everyone can sculpt a box so maybe there would have to be a few rules on that. Don't know. The sculpted box are great looking and one day I have to try to do one.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


The sculpted boxes are a lot of fun, but I am thinking more of a theme. It could be a 57 Chevy. LOL Just a starting point really then see where it is taken. I don't have any issues with taking the sculpted boxes off the table. That could always be a different contest.

For me it's not even about winning it, I want to see what so many talented people do with the same starting idea.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


i wana join in on this one.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


I am leaning toward Frank Lloyd Wright and the only rule is that it has to be a box or vessel. This opens it up to turners and anyone who works with wood. It can be based on any project that has his name on it. Building, furniture, or other.

~~~I have seen a few boxes lately that are inspired by his work and I think it would be a great theme. 
~~~I think that any material is ok, as long as more than 50% is wood. That also adds to the amount of creativity that can be used. Wood, fabric, whatever. 
~~~I think a 4 week time period would work.
~~~Cannot use an old project. Must be something created just for this contest and within the time frame allow. Obviously this is a honesty issue and I like to believe that we are all honest.
~~~Prize?


> ?


?


> ?


???? I have no idea. I am more interested to see what is created than anything else.

These are just some of the idea's I have come up with since my brainstorm a little while ago. Please feel free to give any suggestions you have. I am just kind of winging this here.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


No worries Jonathan. I have seen a lot of things about that recently and I don't want to get caught up in any part of it. Once as a group, we have decided what and when we want to do this I will post one blog post and one forum post about it outlining the rules. If someone misses it, we can always do it again.

I like the idea about the inlays, but not everyone does inlay work. It's kind of like the sculpting. For this first contest I would personally like to pull as much creativity out of everyone as humanly possible. Nothing held back and see what we can come up with. Just like the sculpting boxes, I think it would make a great individual contest.

I may have to grand of a scope here, but hey why not. The worst that can happen is that no one will play along.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


giddy up…saddle me up ..i would love to do this…ill think on it and see if i come up with any certain themes or such…i certainly have the wood to do it,


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


sounds good Jay.

Grizz, I saw that load of wood you picked up today. I must say, I am envious. I think you have enough wood to build a Frank Lloyd Wright house. LOL


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


I have been making some Wright inspired designs.. this would be good motivation.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


Joey, A great idea if you limited materials to all free wood and no hardware! Not too sure about the FLW design though.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of hardwood out there that is free wood…..


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Possible contest?*
> 
> I was just viewing the boxes that Dennis and Robert did in their little contest and thought it was a great idea. It got me to thinking that it would be cool to get a lot more of us box makers involved. I know that everyone does not have access to the same woods, so maybe a themed contest or something like that. Maybe we could choose something like a well known artist or architect or maybe a mountain range or a city. I don't know any ideas. Then have a time limit, like 4 weeks. I know that a lot of people only get a short time in the shop each week and I would want them to be involved also.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I just posted the rules I came up with or guidelines if we are not allowed to do competitions here. I am not sure what the stance is. I just think it will be cool to see all the different interpretations from the same base ideas.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Time to get back in the shop*

Just wanted to say hi and let everyone know I will be beginning new projects soon. The basement flood problem has been fix. New tile floor is done and today I went and picked up a little Oak and Walnut for my next couple of projects. I finished up the floor at the end of last week and have taken this week off to hang out and play with my kids. It's been a lot of fun, but I am itching to make some saw dust. The first project will be a shadow box for a Air Force Saber. This will be a first for me. I don't for see any problems. It's just a wood box with a glass door…. right? LOL

I thought you guys might like to see the floor that keep me out of the shop. 



























I know that a tile floor isn't woodworking but it is what has kept me out of the shop and what will get me back in. My wife is happy and our oldest son has enjoyed the space, so that means I get back to the shop and everyone is happy. I was able to get a week off with the deal so that's a good all the way around. More to come soon. I hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time to get back in the shop*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and let everyone know I will be beginning new projects soon. The basement flood problem has been fix. New tile floor is done and today I went and picked up a little Oak and Walnut for my next couple of projects. I finished up the floor at the end of last week and have taken this week off to hang out and play with my kids. It's been a lot of fun, but I am itching to make some saw dust. The first project will be a shadow box for a Air Force Saber. This will be a first for me. I don't for see any problems. It's just a wood box with a glass door…. right? LOL
> 
> ...


Looks like you did a nice job on the flooring. I absolutely hate flooring. It's just slightly above roofing. Enjoy the week off. They are few and far between.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time to get back in the shop*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and let everyone know I will be beginning new projects soon. The basement flood problem has been fix. New tile floor is done and today I went and picked up a little Oak and Walnut for my next couple of projects. I finished up the floor at the end of last week and have taken this week off to hang out and play with my kids. It's been a lot of fun, but I am itching to make some saw dust. The first project will be a shadow box for a Air Force Saber. This will be a first for me. I don't for see any problems. It's just a wood box with a glass door…. right? LOL
> 
> ...


Good "job" while you were laid back taking it easy. Nothing like an accident to re-arrange life. You did good though and are now free and clear for a while.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time to get back in the shop*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and let everyone know I will be beginning new projects soon. The basement flood problem has been fix. New tile floor is done and today I went and picked up a little Oak and Walnut for my next couple of projects. I finished up the floor at the end of last week and have taken this week off to hang out and play with my kids. It's been a lot of fun, but I am itching to make some saw dust. The first project will be a shadow box for a Air Force Saber. This will be a first for me. I don't for see any problems. It's just a wood box with a glass door…. right? LOL
> 
> ...


Good job on the tile Joey. It turned out great like I knew it would. Laying them diagonally added a level of difficulty, huh? Very nice basement!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Time to get back in the shop*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and let everyone know I will be beginning new projects soon. The basement flood problem has been fix. New tile floor is done and today I went and picked up a little Oak and Walnut for my next couple of projects. I finished up the floor at the end of last week and have taken this week off to hang out and play with my kids. It's been a lot of fun, but I am itching to make some saw dust. The first project will be a shadow box for a Air Force Saber. This will be a first for me. I don't for see any problems. It's just a wood box with a glass door…. right? LOL
> 
> ...


I feel ya Joey. Nice job on the floor. I just finished putting a suspended ceiling in my basement a few weeks ago. There is always something else popping up that has to be taken care of that will pull us away from the shop. I hope to "get back on the horse" myself soon.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time to get back in the shop*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and let everyone know I will be beginning new projects soon. The basement flood problem has been fix. New tile floor is done and today I went and picked up a little Oak and Walnut for my next couple of projects. I finished up the floor at the end of last week and have taken this week off to hang out and play with my kids. It's been a lot of fun, but I am itching to make some saw dust. The first project will be a shadow box for a Air Force Saber. This will be a first for me. I don't for see any problems. It's just a wood box with a glass door…. right? LOL
> 
> ...


Well I have started milling up the rough lumber today. I don't think I will get very far, it's already getting hot out. I think I will run these last couple of boards through the planer and then sit down to some ice tea.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Things coming up*

I just posted my Sword Display Case, that was a lot of fun to build. Nice easy lines and basic construction. Next inline I have several boxes on order. Several with inlays on one kind or another. I have also landed a custom bedroom suite. This should be a extremely fun build. It's been years since I have done any bedroom furniture so I am looking forward to it. The best part for me is that my customer wants me to build it one piece at a time. With my limited storage space this really works out great for me.

Stay tuned I will be posting some more boxes in the very near future.

This is just a short and sweet update. Now we are off to take our kids out for pizza. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Fall Art Show*

I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.










While this show seemed a bit slower than the one in the spring, but I still did rather well. I had hoped to sell a few more boxes, but I try to go in prepared to take everything home. I believe the biggest thing, is that I am above the price range of the people who visit the show. I think for the spring show next year, I will try to make more smaller boxes. I have yet to sell my higher end boxes there and I am pretty sure I would have sold more if I had more in the low to mid price ranges. The show is just to small for my more elaborate work.

Thanks for taking a look and as with everything, it was a learning experience.

Joey


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


That's the toughest part. Right product for the right clientele at the right place and time. Excellent job.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


hope you have better lock next year


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


I tried a couple of local craft shows a couple of years ago and learned quickly that these are usually visited by people that forgot their credit cards at home and only brought a wee bit of folding money with them…maybe enough for a corn dog or two. They seem to want the under $50 pieces when they decide to cut loose with their money.
It is best…especially with nice work like yours to go for the high end juried shows. I have had excellent results at these shows and meet people who have and will spend money for what the like.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


Maybe the next show there will be folks that will be interested in your higher end boxes


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


The lower end boxes just aren't nearly as much fun to design and build. I've kind of resigned myself to not selling anything but I am going to build what I enjoy and just maybe I'll find someone who will appreciate it. It appears you are in the same position. Your stuff is beautiful and we know what went into it. Greg seems to have the best approach to selling these nicer pieces. Best of luck my friend. And continue doing what feels best to YOU!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


Don't compete on price Joey, It's a downwardly slop.

Some of those boxes are really nice. I am not saying that just to leave a nice comment.

I think your idea to have smaller boxes for the price sensitive folks is good.

Wish you well.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


Let's face it…....... People don't have jobs, that means they don't have money…...


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, thanks for all the ideas.

@Greg, that's and excellent idea and I would like to get into the bigger shows, but that's a major investment I am not yet prepared to take on. I am hoping I can begin to head down that road next year.

The lower end boxes are smaller, simpler, and quicker to build and usually build from scrapes that would either sit around until I needed it for an inlay or go up in smoke. While these are not my favorite to build, they do have their place in the shop.

My high end boxes are either commissions or someone on facebook sees them and buys them. The great thing about the show is that I get a chunk of money at one time, but most of my sales comes from facebook.

Business is tough these days, but there are people willing to spend the money on art, it's just a matter of finding them.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Fall Art Show*
> 
> I thought I would share the picture of my table at the small art show I was in last weekend.
> 
> ...


Joey, I like dealing with galleries. It cost 40% in sales, but I don't have any hassle, and I can build whatever makes me happy. I price my work around $200.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*I am international. Oh yeah!!!*

Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.

Already being a bit behind in the shop, well now I am really behind, but my clients are all understanding. I am in the middle of a nice bedroom suite and several commissioned boxes.

Now here's the international part. 
About a week or so ago, I got a message on facebook inquiring about my boxes. After chatting back and forth for a while he decides on a box and we start making arrangements. I ask where he is from and he informs me that he is from Canada. Well with facebook, it's not a far stretch for Canada. Well here is the really cool part, I ask him how he found out about my work and he tells me that he was at a crafts show a few weeks ago in Ontario and there was an artist there that he really liked. When he did a internet search for the guy (whose name just happened to be similar to mine) my boxes popped up. He found his way to my facebook page and ended up buying two boxes that I had completed and commissioning a third.

The first two boxes are on their way, and I was able to slide his other into the shop already. I am amazed and proud that my work and artistry is becoming know. I guess enduring all the pain of typing things into facebook and pinterest with splinters in my fingers is finally paying of.

I have been moving steadily forward with my customer base. It began with family and friends, then friends of friends and then just people on facebook. Now people are searching for things on the internet and finding me. I only use facebook, and now penterest. I have not had my own webpage, although I have thought about it. I do all my advertising on facebook.

These are some of the reason's I have not been real active on here lately. Trying to keep up in the shop and for those of you who know, trying to get my angelfish to breeding age. I am about to order the Mahogany for the stand on my 125 gallon tank for those that are following that Blog. So while I haven't a lot of time left after family, wood, and fish, I will have some amazing things to be posting soon.

Thanksgivings is a few days away, and I cannot count the things I have to be thankful and grateful for. My family is my life and they make my art possible. Embrace yours every chance you get.

Good things are coming next year.

Thanks for tagging along in my adventures. For a burned out old punk rock kid, Life is good.

Joey


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


Love to see LJ's having success. It's not only good for the individual, but for the community as a whole. Congratulations on the sales and we pray for many more.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


glad for you joey

and your son is on the mend too

we will wait with the fish
for another project
when the time is right

happy holidays


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. The time is fast approaching for a flood of projects. I like to finish up several at a time and then run them day to day. I think I will have a chest of drawers and then several boxes and then nightstands and a really nice king size bed with under bed storage.

My son is doing much better. He's making A & B's, even after missing all that time. He's a trooper.

Thanks again. It will be nice when I can get back a little more often and feel like I am not missing out on everything going on here.

I am personally looking forward to the Mahongany tank stand. While it will be for the family, it's for me.  They all love me enough to give me the time to build something for me. The only compromise I had to make is making it out of mahogany instead of walnut. It's in our dinning room and my wife wants a mahogany kitchen. I think I can live with that.

Have a great holidays. I'll try to finish up at least one thing soon so I can show you all that I really am making sawdust.

Joey


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


I haven't been on in forever for basically the same reasons…minus the super-sick kid. I failed student teaching in a third grade classroom -i don't remember there being so many things to remember about triangles! -but all those lesson plans for each day really did it…I was subbing, but my orders and purchases have grown too, so i try to justify not subbing…
I finally broke down and did a facebook too. It is helpful in that it is easy to post available items and communicate with folks quickly. & no stupid blanks to fill in, like on ETSY.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


I am international too! That makes two of us…
Seriously, Congrat on you sale and glad your son is doing better.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


So great to hear Joey! I see your beautiful work and don't always get a chance to post on your projects, but they are really wonderful and it is great to see that others appreciate them too! Having a child sick is so hard! It really throws you for a loop with worry. But it is so good that you could be able to be with him and spend time teaching him while he was recovering. I hope you have a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving! Congratulations on your success! Your work speaks for itself and it is so nice to see it recognized!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


First of all I am so thankful for the fact your son is doing better and will pray for a complete recovery!! Secondly I am thankful for your business success! You are blesssed to have an opportunity to make a living doing something you enjoy. We can expect continued business groweth!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


Congrats Joey, I'm not surprised, you do outstanding work….


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


Wish your son a speedy recovery. No apologies needed. I too have been "out in left field" for too long. Many koo-koo things have been happening. Keep it on the upside, cuz, life is good.


----------



## Velez (Apr 27, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


congrats Joey! good for you! you are very talented guy!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. My son is doing better and back to school finally. I think he liked home schooling better.  Can't beat a hour of studies and then a couple hours of napping. Wish I could get away with that. LOL

I am trying to catch up. I don't know that I will be doing any blogs but I will be posting finished projects as usual. I will be ordering the mahogany for my 125 gallon angelfish tank, and I will do a blog on finishing that up.

Here are my facebook links if you are on facebook. One is my group which I try to make day to day in the shop and the other is my page where I post my finished stuff and specials.

Thanks again.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/213408222025323/

https://www.facebook.com/JHGWoodWorks


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


A bit late, I'm hoping everything is settled down now and all is well, you make some really nice looking boxes Joey.

Why don't you set up a Facebook business page? Look at mine and see what you think. I've made several sells from it.

https://www.facebook.com/Randy.Blackstock.Custom.Wood.Designs


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *I am international. Oh yeah!!!*
> 
> Let us begin with an apology for not being really active. It's be crazy around my way. My son had pneumonia and was out of school for 8 weeks. I became a third grade teacher for a while. I won't even get into how many things I don't know that I am sure I did at some point.
> 
> ...


Thank Randy, I liked your page on facebook, I am going to check out your work some more when I get a few quiet mins.

I've had a facebook page since before most people knew there was an option to myspace. I sell 90% of my work on facebook. Here is my page address

I also have a group that is my day to day in the shop It's here

Hope to see you there.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Project of a Lifetime.*

I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.

I once again have the chance to do a "project of a lifetime" What is this wonderful project you might ask? Well I guess it's easier to show you with a picture.










Any of you who have had one of the pictures, knows that it's the greatest project to be had. I now have 4 great life projects and I am so very grateful for them all.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


+4


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and you family, Joey!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Congrats Joey! When is the "completion" date?


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Congrats Man!

Nate


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Congrats and brave man, I wonder if I'll get past my one current project of a lifetime


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Completion date is August 23, but you know how these things go.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


From one dad to another, way to go, pops.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Fantastic…! A future woodworker…perhaps…?


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


As a father of three, I congratulate you on this wonderful project. Just curious, what type of finish do you plan to use on it???


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Congrats man! What kind of a finish do you plan to apply to this project?


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


While I was reading the comments I was thinking "so what finish is he going to use on this project". Lo and behold - I get to the last two postings and they ask the same question. Now you do have to answer. Congratulations.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Argh, we're just a bunch of crazy dudes here


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Just be ready for the greatest great life projects that follow as well.  congrats.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I was thinking Havard would be a nice finish, but it's going to take a lot of boxes for a high-end finish like that.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Is that a hand-rubbed-on finish?  beware as these kinda projects are known for outgassing and spraying out liquids all over the place when excess moistening is applied. The exact process is currently unknown, but it happens almost every time. In particular, I've heard that applying French polish with talcum powder seems to be a major source of outgassing when the item is laid flat on a proper finishing table.

;p


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Project of a Lifetime.*
> 
> I haven't added to this blog in a while, life gets busy and all that. Plus I have been doing a lot of work with my angelfish when I am not in the shop or helping my kids with homework, so…. Well I guess our interests flow just as everything else does. I am still in the shop most days and I am getting more commissions weekly so that is good.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Joey.

I am very sure it will be a wonderfull project. It will be challenging and rewarding.
But you have a lot of experience in that area and you will do very well.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Greatest Project Continued*

Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.

I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Congratulations.

Well wait until the joy cools off and the diaper duty gets too hard, and you'll be back in the shop.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


I think you need to get back in the shop and STAY in the shop!!! LOL

Congrats to you and yours!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


You are a rich man. Congratulations.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Joey, what a nice picture. I have been blessed with my first grandchildren the past two years. They are a joy, and it has given me a chance to reprise the time in my life when I enjoyed being a parent of small children…an unexpected benefit.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Well done! As the father of one, I can't see (from a logistics standpoint alone) how anyone can do this more than once. Five? Wow.

Handsome little guy. Babies are so great when they're quiet!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Congrats Joey!

What a cool name for a beautiful little boy!


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Congratulations Joey. There is nothing like being a father is there? Enjoy you new Son.
Mark~


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Beautiful picture. We've missed you, but there are more important things.

Congratulations sir.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


What a handsome boy! And kudos on the great name choice. Congrats Dad.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


amen to that joey, wood projects will always be there, but not our young children, take all of that you can, what a beautiful son you have..i thinks this is your best project to date….some pretty exotic baby you have there…sleep well gabriel…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Congrats to you and Mom. May everyday be everlasting memories.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Thanks everyone. Life is good.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Congrats to you and yours! And a picture like the one you posted makes all the trials and tribulations of life worthwhile! Beautiful child!

And FIVE? You guys haven't figured out what's causing that yet, have you?


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Thank you. We just believe in large families. Some folks need a big TV and a fancy car, I just need a bunch of kids running around laughing and playing. Much better investment.


----------



## crashman (Dec 24, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


Joe, Been wondering where you have been??? Any great project takes time to get it right, looks like you got it right. Congrats to you & all your family….......................Jack


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Greatest Project Continued*
> 
> Well it's been awhile my sawdust friends. I've been spending all my time on another of those life long projects and I thought I would let you guys and gals see the progress.
> 
> I would like to introduce Gabriel Phoenix. He was born on Aug. 10th. He is number 5 for us and has been a complete joy. When I am able to get back into the shop, I will be sure to share my woodworking with you, but until then, I will enjoy being a father to my kids.


*Congratulations Joey…!* Somehow I missed this blog post when you posted it. My wife and I were up in Wyoming, Montana and Washington for a couple of weeks and missed alot of posts and lumberjocks stuff…


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Back in the shop*

It's been a good while since I have been in the shop. With Gabriel's birth and the rest of the family, I just haven't had the time or desire to get back in the shop. Well, I have had a influx of new likes on my facebook page thanks to some good people sharing my projects. Seeing my older boxes and all the interest spurred me to get back in the shop. Today I prepped a bunch of lumber for a new batch of boxes. I cleaned up and sized some birdseye maple, chechen, spanish cedar, western cedar, cherry, and jatoba. Now the fun part. How do I take all these woods and put them together to make an amazing box? I'll figure it out and share the finished projects here. If you would like to follow along, then join me on Facebook.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> It's been a good while since I have been in the shop. With Gabriel's birth and the rest of the family, I just haven't had the time or desire to get back in the shop. Well, I have had a influx of new likes on my facebook page thanks to some good people sharing my projects. Seeing my older boxes and all the interest spurred me to get back in the shop. Today I prepped a bunch of lumber for a new batch of boxes. I cleaned up and sized some birdseye maple, chechen, spanish cedar, western cedar, cherry, and jatoba. Now the fun part. How do I take all these woods and put them together to make an amazing box? I'll figure it out and share the finished projects here. If you would like to follow along, then join me on Facebook.


Great looking family, Joey!

Nice to have you back!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> It's been a good while since I have been in the shop. With Gabriel's birth and the rest of the family, I just haven't had the time or desire to get back in the shop. Well, I have had a influx of new likes on my facebook page thanks to some good people sharing my projects. Seeing my older boxes and all the interest spurred me to get back in the shop. Today I prepped a bunch of lumber for a new batch of boxes. I cleaned up and sized some birdseye maple, chechen, spanish cedar, western cedar, cherry, and jatoba. Now the fun part. How do I take all these woods and put them together to make an amazing box? I'll figure it out and share the finished projects here. If you would like to follow along, then join me on Facebook.


Congrats. Have fun with the newbie.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> It's been a good while since I have been in the shop. With Gabriel's birth and the rest of the family, I just haven't had the time or desire to get back in the shop. Well, I have had a influx of new likes on my facebook page thanks to some good people sharing my projects. Seeing my older boxes and all the interest spurred me to get back in the shop. Today I prepped a bunch of lumber for a new batch of boxes. I cleaned up and sized some birdseye maple, chechen, spanish cedar, western cedar, cherry, and jatoba. Now the fun part. How do I take all these woods and put them together to make an amazing box? I'll figure it out and share the finished projects here. If you would like to follow along, then join me on Facebook.


Nice looking family. I remember your earlier posts of the beautiful boxes. I put you on my buddies. Glad you are back.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> It's been a good while since I have been in the shop. With Gabriel's birth and the rest of the family, I just haven't had the time or desire to get back in the shop. Well, I have had a influx of new likes on my facebook page thanks to some good people sharing my projects. Seeing my older boxes and all the interest spurred me to get back in the shop. Today I prepped a bunch of lumber for a new batch of boxes. I cleaned up and sized some birdseye maple, chechen, spanish cedar, western cedar, cherry, and jatoba. Now the fun part. How do I take all these woods and put them together to make an amazing box? I'll figure it out and share the finished projects here. If you would like to follow along, then join me on Facebook.


What a beautiful picture of your wonderful family!  I love seeing your new projects and can't wait!

Sheila


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> It's been a good while since I have been in the shop. With Gabriel's birth and the rest of the family, I just haven't had the time or desire to get back in the shop. Well, I have had a influx of new likes on my facebook page thanks to some good people sharing my projects. Seeing my older boxes and all the interest spurred me to get back in the shop. Today I prepped a bunch of lumber for a new batch of boxes. I cleaned up and sized some birdseye maple, chechen, spanish cedar, western cedar, cherry, and jatoba. Now the fun part. How do I take all these woods and put them together to make an amazing box? I'll figure it out and share the finished projects here. If you would like to follow along, then join me on Facebook.


Good to see you back….


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> It's been a good while since I have been in the shop. With Gabriel's birth and the rest of the family, I just haven't had the time or desire to get back in the shop. Well, I have had a influx of new likes on my facebook page thanks to some good people sharing my projects. Seeing my older boxes and all the interest spurred me to get back in the shop. Today I prepped a bunch of lumber for a new batch of boxes. I cleaned up and sized some birdseye maple, chechen, spanish cedar, western cedar, cherry, and jatoba. Now the fun part. How do I take all these woods and put them together to make an amazing box? I'll figure it out and share the finished projects here. If you would like to follow along, then join me on Facebook.


It's good to be back. I put together several boxes yesterday. Now to go start the lid designs.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Carving for inlay*

I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Very nice and I bet it will look GREAT when it is in place!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Thanks. I've got a few other projects in the works also. I figure I can get the inlays ready and build the boxes when I have time.

Humidor









Another inlay


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


enjoy it joey, im looking forward to seeing the bird inlayed…that will be a bit of a challenge…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Looks like it could be pretty time consuming!


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Good to see your back….. look forward to seeing that bird inlayed…..


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


It's a Phoenix, which just happens to be our youngest son's middle name. Since he doesn't have a box yet, I thought it would be appropriate. I've done a phoenix box in the past, but nothing this challenging.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Very awesome.

I am sure the children take a lot of time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Joey, Good to hear from you! That carving is just amazing!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Thanks. It's getting there. It's on a wild piece of curly maple. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Good to hear from you again.

Very nice phoenix.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


That carved inlay sure looks good. It'll be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Made a little more progress on the Phoenix. I added a bit of red ink to see if I would like it. I think once I get it sanded up and the lines filled in along with the edges it's going to look pretty good. I've already thought of a few ways to improve it, but I want to follow this one to the end first. What do you guys think about the red ink?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Way cool, Joey.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Thank you


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Carving for inlay*
> 
> I don't have much time in the shop anymore so I thought I would do a few carved inlays for some box lids. Here's one I started today.


Doing good Joey. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Getting back to the shop*

I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


Joey, I know the feeling! When I had over450 gallons of aquariums, it was like having another job! And when something malfunctioned, it was an emergency! I do miss the big fish in the house but now I have the pond around our house stocked with huge koi. Just as much fun with a tiny fraction of the work.

Looking forward to seeing what you create in the shop.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


no joey, we didnt miss you, as i looked at your pictures as time went by, you just seemed to look more and more like an angel fish…LOL…yea i really have missed you, your wood work has always been so very awesome, and it was inspiring to see what you were going to do next, so if you can turn your gills back into lungs and get back to making sawdust, then i say hip hip hoo ray…sorry the fishes are not working right now, they are so beautiful…but you are right, lots and lots of work, but as you say, maybe later down the road you can pick it up again, but in the mean time, i will certainly enjoy seeing your woodwork again…so hip hip hoo ray again….crank up the saw, and let the good times roll…


----------



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


Welcome Back ,,,, Don't fill bad I been out to , and Now it look like I will be out part of the summer wife is having the hole house done and I mine the hole house from the top down roof , siding, and new flooring and new water lines all the water lines lol.So all the hose is going in my shop and my sheds and she dose not me to get saw dost on all the thing she has lol 
I have been doing just a little most of the same things just trying to keep the wife happy lol


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


I imagine that a good portion of folks on this site have been dormant due to the weather, so for whatever reason, you're not alone.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


You were definitely missed. Glad to see you back. Hope the kids are all good.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


I sure did miss you, your blogs, and your awesome projects. You are the reason I learned how to begin to do inlay work. That's what I like about LJ's, it always sparks my imagination. Looking forward to seeing some great projects.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


Congratulations on your new addition. I it very understandable that you would sacrifice your fish hobby for your woodworking hobby, lol. Looking forward to seeing some new projects from your shop.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


And I'm sure your new son is more fun to play with than the fish!!!


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


Nice to see you back….. Are you going to dump the fish avatar also….. or just the tank….LOL….Looking forward to some great projects….


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


Joey I to like others have posted was an aquarium enthusiast way back in my early 20s, I had wall to wall 50 to 150 gallons aquariums, even had a baby large mouth bass in one, I'd go down to the local pond seining minnows then I'd put them in a small 5 gallon quarantine tank changing out the water over a long period then feeding them to the bass, he out grew the tank and I let him go, I had a pair of spawning jack dempseys along with other south American and African cichlids that I raised, and also like you and others they became a thing of the past.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Getting back to the shop*
> 
> I figured I would let my friends here now that I am in the process of clearing out all the angelfish and fish tanks and getting back to the shop. Since our youngest son as been born the fish have just become a real burden. Unlike the shop, I can't just walk away from the fish tanks. They must be cared for everyday and I have found that I've lost the enjoyment of it. Maybe when my kids get older I'll get back into it, but for now it's back to the shop. I've really missed making saw dust and have some great ideas for some future projects. I have a few projects for finish up and then I will get into these new ideas. Hope you guys didn't miss me to much.


Always look forward to your projects.


----------

